# TFCC tear left wrist



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

Well as I really stepped up my fall riding to be better conditioned for Hockey, wouldnt ya know last week I suffered a TFCC injury in my wrist....at Hockey

Have to lay of cycling... and everything for a while.. but the tear really hurts while twisting the wrist... so will still ride in a few weeks...I hope... anyone have this injury b4? What was your therapy?


----------



## solocycles (Jan 30, 2008)

If its a diagnosed tear I'd have it repaired. Fairly lengthy rehab. I think @4 weeks in a cast post-op. Good luck


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Had my arthroscope two weeks ago*

They though I had a TFCC tear but it ended up being a piece of ligament they saw on the MRI so I got lucky. They just snipped it out.
If it really bothers you after a month has passed then they usually do recommend you have it fixed. My doctor thought that is what I had. One week full arm cast post surgery and then three weeks in a splint designed so you can't move your wrist was what they originally told me. I was supposed to be off my mountain bike for three months but luckily now I only have to wait one month. Of course it depends on what kind of TFCC tear you have too.


----------



## Doctorsti (May 25, 2008)

I agree if it's a confirmed diagnosis then repair is the way to go. If you don't you will be in a world of hurt down the road.


----------



## RazorLake (Jun 16, 2012)

*Onabike*

What was your diagnosis all that time ago? Torn TFCC? How did everything turn out? I should find out soon if I have a torn TFCC and DRUJ (to go along with my fractured distal radius they plated with titanium). Not looking forward to these next few months!


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

It was a tear, and I did try therapy for a few months... Then I had surgery to repair.. Doc went in and felt it was better to clean it than re-attach....
Had Surgery on Friday, played hockey on Sunday... Doc said I couldnt hurt it, so I made the attempt to play. I had to wrap it for support for teh next 4-5 months. To this day it will bother me if I do repetitive acts like video games, or long long rides on my road bike.
Other than the occasional burn or tightness that Voltarin takes care of I have healed 99%


----------

